

Ask HN: LED TV vs. LED Monitor - sourabh86

I wanted to buy a 23&quot; monitor, but someone suggested that I should rather go for an LED TV instead of a monitor. Is it OK to use a TV instead of a monitor? I thought looking at a TV from such small distance is harmful as compared to a monitor, but I could see online discussions saying that tech used in LED TVs and monitors is same.
======
sp332
Why would it be harmful? As long as you turn the brightness down to a sane
level it should be fine.

